# Scary Godmother doll!



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw this and thought it might appeal to some people here  The comic book creator Jill Thompson is doing a Kickstarter so she can produce dolls of her Scary Godmother character. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1327932176/the-scary-godmother-doll

It has tiny stripey socks! The doll is quite expensive, which obviously reflects the cost of getting them produced, but I think it's amazing that creators have now got the opportunity to make things like this happen. Also I love pretty much everything Jill Thompson draws:


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great looking doll! $50 isn't too expensive for an exclusive product by a well-known illustrator. Heck, lesser known illustrators sell 10 minute black-and-white sketches for $100+ at the NY Comic Con.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

When you put it in perspective like that, you're right, $50 is a bargain! 
I guess I didn't want people to read the post and think it was going to be a 'normal' doll.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

$50 is actually pretty ok. Have you ever seen those American Girl dolls? Over $100, sheesh.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

She looks so good! I didn't think it would look that good when I clicked the link. Impressed


----------



## KnowSomethingJonSnow (Sep 12, 2013)

Very scary!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I love the _Scary Godmother_ animated movies! I would love to have one of her dolls....She is soooo cute, but I do wish the doll looked a little more like the animated version.


----------

